# normal for young male?



## robo mantis (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok so yesterday i tried to mate my chinese pair. The male looked interested then instead of mounting on her shoulders he mounted her back legs! I'm thinking he might be to young? The female turned around and it looked like she rolled her eyes :lol: Then she kept eating. When i put the stick between them the male seemed more interested in the stick :lol: At least no agression  So what should i do?


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 8, 2007)

I would try again some time later.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 8, 2007)

today?


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 8, 2007)

try again in a day or two.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll try tomorrow


----------



## pizzuti (Sep 11, 2007)

I had some serious mating problems with some _religiosas_ this summer, and one suggestion I can give you is to make sure there is plenty of light. The males might use chemical sensors to detect the female (which is why they have such big antennae) but he will locate and position her by sight. If a light is shining, he knows exactly where to go.

Also, the male mounts the female and then waits about 10-15 minutes before he connects his abdomen to hers; she has to open the lower portion of her abdomen to let him connect to her, and it takes a few minutes to get to that point. Keep a close eye to ensure that your male isn't eaten, but be patient and prepared for them to cling together for a little while before copulation begins.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah i have mated this species 1 time before Just a little hesitant for them. He need more time, thanks!


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

> I had some serious mating problems with some _religiosas_ this summer, and one suggestion I can give you is to make sure there is plenty of light. The males might use chemical sensors to detect the female (which is why they have such big antennae) but he will locate and position her by sight. If a light is shining, he knows exactly where to go.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## pizzuti (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know if extra light will really help or not, but I know that my mantids only mated when there was enough light for the male to get a good look at the female. And I think it's pretty common knowledge that they locate things by sight.


----------

